# [RISOLTO] "ipv6.ko Cannot allocate memory"

## pigreco

salve,

mi ritrovo questo errore nel log di sitema:

```
modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting ipv6 (/lib/modules/3.1.5-hardened/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko): Cannot allocate memory
```

si tratta di un gentoo hardened con grsecurity+pax appena installato.

qualcuno ha dei suggerimenti da darmi?

MaurizioLast edited by pigreco on Fri Jan 13, 2012 10:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

prova a metterlo statico, più che altro dovresti dire la versione del kernel, se poi è hardened poco importa in questo caso

----------

## pigreco

la versione del kernel è 3.1.5-hardened, la tua soluzione dovrebbe funzionare adesso valuto se mantenere ipv6 o escluderlo definitivamente

----------

## ago

Se è una piattaforma server, quindi orientata alla sicurezza, io ti consiglierei di eliminare il supporto ai moduli e marcare tutti i moduli restanti(M) come builtin(*)

----------

## pigreco

esiste un modo per disabilitare l'utilizzo dei moduli nel kernel?

se si hai idea di cosa accada alla configurazione corrente? modifica i pacchetti segnati da <M> a <*> oppure li esclude?

----------

